
Ask HN: So C will be the new language of the web? - TekMol
Webassembly is coming. So I looked into it. It&#x27;s a language nobody will ever want to look at or write directly. Just check out the syntax here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wasdk.github.io&#x2F;WasmFiddle&#x2F;?ttxwx<p>(Click &quot;build&quot; and the wasm source code will appear in the lower left)<p>So will we all be writing C in the future?
======
dragonwriter
WebAssembly is a compilation target. Lots of things will eventually compile to
WebAssembly (or be interpreted by interpreters that themselves are compiles to
webassembly.)

------
wmf
WebAssembly isn't intended to replace JS for 99% of use cases but it is useful
for porting legacy C _libraries_ to make them available to JS apps.

------
mabynogy
> So will we all be writing C in the future?

And any compiled language (C++,OCaml,Haskell...)

